# Bellator 87



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The fight card for next week's Bellator 87 event now is official with the addition of seven preliminary-card bouts.
> 
> The preliminary-card lineup is filled with veterans and several Michigan natives, including one-time "Ultimate Fighter" hopeful Amir Khillah, plus Strikeforce vets Saad Awad, Ben Lagman and James Reese.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...seven-prelims-start-of-lightweight-tournament


----------



## nikita1988 (Jan 22, 2013)

WHOA! Cool article CW! CAN'T WAIT for this to happen! This was the original night that Bellator was on and became popular. Great move to go back! And what a card! I luv how Bellator isn't pulling a UFC and protecting their champs. Patricio is Legit Top10 Ranked and Hawn is an OLYMPIAN and WW Tourney Finalist! They each have a great chance to dethrone the BFC Champs! Gonna be some GREAT fights!!! And I got ringside seats! YES!!!


----------

